#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Depressionen >

## Herbstwind

Woran erkennt man Depressionen oder depressive Verstimmungen?
Was kann man machen?

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Werbstwind! 
Depressive Verstimmungen sind ja vorrangig etwas emotionales, kann aber auch Symptome in den Bereichen Antrieb, Denken und Körper beinhalten.
Viel Pat. beschreiben (oft erst im Nachhinein) innere Leere, Gefühlslosigkeit, Traurigkeit, Hoffnungslosigkeit und Verzweiflung und auch das Sebstwertgefühl ist ziemlich herabgesetzt.
Die Pat. zeigen sich oft auch gefühlsarm nach außen, geben sich unbeteiligt, dahinter stecken aber z.T. starke Aggressionen und Verzweiflung.
Sie sind oft antriebsarm und zeigen kaum Eigeninitiative.
Oft denken depressiv Verstimmte sehr sehr pasimistisch und haben viele Selbstzweifel und Selbstvorwürfe. Auch haben einige Grübelzwang und viele Gedankenreisen.
Auch Suizidgedanken und Wahnvorstellungen sind möglich (Schuldwahn, Verantwortungswahn...).
Auch die Störungen im körperlichen Bereich sind oft sehr vielfältig: Müdigkeit, Apatitlosigkeit, Haarausfall, Kopfschmerzen, Verspannungen, ückenschmerzen, Verdauuungsstörungen oder Ein- und Durchschlafstörungen... 
Naja, das ist mal ein kurzer Überblick, was Depressionen beinhalten können. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit etwas weiterhelfen. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Sonnenblume

Eines der ersten Symptome ist meistens die Antriebslosigkeit.
Aktivitäten die man früher gerne gemacht hat machen einem dann keinen Spass mehr.
Man hört auf Leute zu treffen und aus dem Haus zu gehen. 
Bei mir kommt dann meistens noch eine traurige Grundstimmung dazu. 
Zum Glück ändert sich das meistens im Frühling wieder bei mir  :Smiley:

----------


## Herbstwind

Hm, dann habe ich depress. Verstimmungen. Seit gestern geht es mir etwas besser. Danke für die ausführlichen Beiträge.  :shy_flower:

----------


## StarBuG

Licht wirkt oft wahre Wunder.
Wenn man unter depressiver Verstimmung leidet würde ich empfehlen, einfach mal öfter sich für 1-2 Stündchen in die Sonne zu legen (Sonnencreme nicht vergessen! ;D)
Das regt die Serotoninbildung an und Serotonin ist für die gute Laune verantwortlich  :Zwinker:  
Ich zum Beispiel werd heute Spätnachmittag erst einmal an dem Main fahren und mit ein paar Freunden von mir Musik machen  :thinking2_cut:  
Das verbessert auch die Stimmung  :nana_3_new:

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich war eben auch draußen und hat mir gut getan.  :r_champion:   :r_champion:

----------


## Farbenvogel

Versuchs doch auch mal mit Aroma"Therapie"...
Orangen-duft wirkt anregend und Stimmungsaufhellend, Sandelholz wirkt reinigend, Zitrone ist auch prima  :Zwinker:  
entweder als duftöl, hautöl, räucherwerk oder badezusatz  :Smiley:

----------


## Herbstwind

Das werde ich mal probieren.  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Farbenvogel und herzlich willkommen im Forum  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Was bewirkt eigentlich Vanilleduft? 
Ich steh nämlich total auf das Zeug, egal in welcher Form.
Ob Duftkerze, Massageöl, Eis oder jedwede sonstige Vorkommensweise  :full_of_it_cut:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Herbstwind! 
Hast du dir wegen der Depressionen oder etwas anderem mal die Blutwerte untersuchen lassen? 
Weil ich heute gelernt habe (und auch mit Büchern nochmal verglichen), dass eine Eisenmangelanämie (grob gesagt eine "Blutarmut", die infolge von Eisenmangel entstanden ist) oft ähnliche Symptome zeigt, wie eine Depression.
Das wären u.A.: Müdigkeit, Bläasse, Kopfschmerz, Appetitlosigkeit, Durchfall oder Verstopfung...
Sowas wär auch ein Denkansatz... aber vermutlich nur ein ganz ganz kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Farbenvogel

Herzlich willkommen - hab mich gar net offiziell angemeldet, hol ich nach  :Zwinker:  
lach, ja Vanille ist wirklich klasse   

> Vanille ist sehr stark k&#246;rperlich und seelisch entspannend und nervlich ausgleichend. Emotionen, wie &#196;rger, Wut und Zorn, werden zur&#252;ckgefahren und &#252;berm&#228;&#223;iger Stress wird abgebaut. 
> Menschen, die oft unter den Belastungen des Alltags ersch&#246;pft sind, m&#252;de und matt, bekommen mit Vanille wieder einen Energieschub. Sie l&#228;sst wieder Lebensfreude aufkommen und steigert den Geist zu neuen Aktivit&#228;ten. Dabei f&#246;rdert sie auch die Kreativit&#228;t und Phantasie. 
> Als Trostpflaster bes&#228;nftigt sie gereizte Nerven und gibt empfindlichen Seelen W&#228;rme und Geborgenheit, so dass man sich besch&#252;tzt und eingeh&#252;llt f&#252;hlen kann. Die Intuition wird gef&#246;rdert und seelische Tieflagen gelindert. 
> Vanille geh&#246;rt zu den stimmungsaufhellenden Kuschel- und Kinderd&#252;ften, die eine kleine Oase der Entspannung bieten 
> In der Spiritualit&#228;t wird dem Vanilleduft nachgesagt er erdet und gibt Mut und Zuversicht in neue Entwicklungen. Selbstvertrauen in die eigenen F&#228;higkeiten entsteht und l&#228;sst Disharmonien &#252;berwinden. Sie schafft einen Raum f&#252;r Ruhe und Harmonie, in der die Seele eins werden kann.

 (*Quelle: satureja.de*) 
hast dir schon ein sehr feines Tr&#246;pfchen ausgesucht  :Zwinker:

----------


## i - Punkt

Und da reicht nur schon der Duft, um all das zu bewirken?  :g_04bigeyes_3_blue72b: 2b:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich denke, der wirkt bei jedem Menschen anders, muss ja nicht alles auf einmal bewirken  :Zwinker:  
Mich entspannt er wirklich (vorallem wenn meine Freundin mich mit Vanilleöl massiert  :zg_06duh_7b_cut: )
Ich find den Duft beruhigend und sehr angenehm. 
Danke für die Info Farbenvogel.

----------


## Herbstwind

Der Arzt hat noch gar keine Depression diagnostiziert. Hab aber darüber gelesen und ich denke mal, dass ich zumindest eine leicht habe. 
Vanilleöl, das muss ich mir mal holen.

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo! 
Ich rieche ja schon immer ein wenig schlecht, ... aber es gibt auch viele Düfte, die ich gar nicht riechen mag! Und was ich in unserer Welt hier auch nicht so toll finde, ist, daß es für überall und alles eben ein Düftchen gibt, ... Regale voll!!  
ABER: was ich gerne rieche ist: Kokos! Wenn das auch so tolle Eigenschaften hätte, dann würde ich mich wohl noch mehr eincremen, ... Habe nämlich Kokoscremes und Lotionen!

----------


## StarBuG

hmmmmmm Kokos ist auch sehr lecker. 
Mag den Duft auch. 
Gibt so ein schönes Shampo mit Mandel und Kokos, ich liebe das  :Grin:

----------


## phantom

Hab ich auch, seit 5 Tagen - Scheiss Weiber  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## i - Punkt

> Hab ich auch, seit 5 Tagen - Scheiss Weiber

 Hey, heißt das, ... Du benutzt das Shampoo, obwohl Du den Duft nicht magst? Dann bist Du gerade selber Schuld und nicht die Weiber! 
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

----------


## phantom

sie is weg, das meinte ich damit 
naja passt scho

----------


## i - Punkt

:shy_flower:  Aaach soooo rum! Das tut mir ja dann doch leid! Sorry!  :embarrassed_cut:

----------

